# Most Annoying Thing About FOB



## MommyGrim

I started this thread so that we can all vent about the annoying things our FOB's do...:thumbup: 

One of the most annoying (but definitely not the only) thing my FOB does that completely gets on my nerves is call Avalon Ava.

:wacko: It seems so petty but I spent alot of time coming up with her name and I wanted something extremely unique and he calls her something completely common. (I have absolutely no problem with the name Ava, I actually think it's a pretty name) I hate the fact that it drives me up the wall but it does! :dohh:

What about you girls? What things does FOB do to really piss you off?:flower:


----------



## Surreal

He's absolutely *obsessed* with body building and the way he looks...
... because he has a closet fear of his tiny winkie, and is attempting to compensate. :dohh:

The fact that he lied about his whole situation.


----------



## KiansMummy

He's so god damn childish, gets on my nerves he needs to grow up!! x


----------



## billy2mm

he exists!


----------



## shiawase

billy2mm said:


> he exists!

heehee i was gonna put that!

apart from him existing.....The lies oh my god the amount he lies!! oh and his pokemon obsession use to drive me nuts when we lived together i had to record all the episodes on sky for him....deleted :happydance:


----------



## chels24uk

His none stop lies. 
The fact he can move over 400 miles away from his children to be with a girl he just met yet still not be faithful!
The sodding PC! The amount of times I wanted to take a hammer to the thing when we were living together! My god!!


----------



## littlekitten8

The fact that he can totally ignore the fact that he has 2 children! And lie to new gf's about having children! And how childish and irresponsible he is.


----------



## teal

That he was able to just walk away from his child. 
(FOB has never met LO - not my choice)


----------



## Surreal

shiawase said:


> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> he exists!
> 
> heehee i was gonna put that!
> 
> apart from him existing.....The lies oh my god the amount he lies!! oh and his *pokemon obsession* use to drive me nuts when we lived together i had to record all the episodes on sky for him....deleted :happydance:Click to expand...

Are you serious!? Wow, I think I watched Pokemon... when I was ten. :p Bet your glad to have given the boot to that five year old!


----------



## MommyGrim

Ugh also the fact that whenever he comes to see Avalon (which is rare enough) he brings his bitchy girlfriend like she has a right to be there. :growlmad: And the one time I ask him to come without her, it's some big deal and she freaking spins out in my driveway. He see's her every weekend, if he doesn't drive to her, she drives to him, but he can't take time to see his daughter more than twice (if we're lucky) a month. :growlmad:


----------



## shiawase

Surreal said:


> shiawase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> he exists!
> 
> heehee i was gonna put that!
> 
> apart from him existing.....The lies oh my god the amount he lies!! oh and his *pokemon obsession* use to drive me nuts when we lived together i had to record all the episodes on sky for him....deleted :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious!? Wow, I think I watched Pokemon... when I was ten. :p Bet your glad to have given the boot to that five year old!Click to expand...

haha yes! I'd also have to spend hours watching him collect pokemon on pokemon ranch on the wii lol Now if liam likes pokemon when he's older i wont mind but a 30 year old sat crossed legged watching it shouting "i got that pokemon kelly kelly i got that one" and singing the theme tune is a bit too much lol


----------



## purplerose

Yikes. These guys sound like real piss-heads. 

Shia, I like Sailor Moon the original Japanese not the dub. The Original is for teenagers and up and it's much more romantic then the baby English. However I don't sing the theme tune nor do I get excited when I see something about Sailor Moon :p

Pokemon however argh that is just beyond childish.


----------



## imaginary8x

The way he puts his gf etc before his daughter.


----------



## Fraggles

Oh gosh the choice of what to write.

His inability to be faithful, or tell the truth.

Unable to shower properly and wont use deodrant

His obsession with the internet and women on it

If he cant have his own way stuff the kids

He's a very good liar and very good at slagging me off

His obsession with been green when it suits him then being a total hypicrite when it suits him.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

he tells me that i'm a cold person when in reality, i'm just an amazingly strong woman! unlike him i don't whine about my situations, i try and toughen up and make them better. i am very independant, and have been through so much.


----------



## Neferet

Hmmm... Where to start?

The fact he puts everything before his son.

The pretending to want to know his son (he never pretended to give a shit until he was pressurised to by his parents). 

The lying. He's a total liar and denied his sons existance until his parents paid for a dna test and he couldn't lie about it anymore.

Oh, and his interpretation of visiting ike at least once a month is seeing him for literally 7 minutes when he hadn't seen hi, for 7 weeks.


----------



## purpledahlia

The fact he lied about getting me pregnant

The fact he was unfaithful

The fact he thinks hes better than me and everyone else

The fact he tells people im some crazy woman

The fact he puts our relationship infront of seeing his daughter, - we do not get on, so hes just not in touch at all.

The fact he puts *all* his relationships infront of seeing his daughter

The fact he doesnt pay any maintenence for her 

His existance


----------



## expecting09

Err, where to start... :growlmad:

I hate the way he just sends bday/christmas cards signed 'Love daddy xxx' when he's never even met her
I hate the way he tells girls that it was the worst mistake of his life
I hate how he can get on with life like he doesn't have a daughter
I hate how he doesn't pay maitenance (forgot about his one!)


----------



## Fisherwoman

The lies
The cheating.
The fact that it took him 3 years to persuade me to marry him, it took us a year to conceive George, then once George was here it took him two months to find another woman.
Just everything about him.


----------



## shiawase

oh i have another two! His bad breath and B.O! Last time he came down my mum came in after he left and cuddled liam from behind and kissed his head and she pulled a face and said oh my god he stinks of B.O haha poor liam


----------



## carolyn_s

I could write a VERY long list...

the one thing he does that REALLY annoys me... is lick his fingers!! he says he does it because the skin is dry....it bugs me x


----------



## littlekitten8

Ooo I remembered another thing! The fact that he rarely brushed his teeth and then expected me to kiss him!! And when I was in labour he was asleep and I woke him up to say we had to go to the hospital immediately (had been contracting for about 36 hours at this point and was finally at a point where I could no longer cope and felt alot of pressure) and his only thought was 'I want a shower before we go anywhere cos I might not get chance for a while'!!!!!


----------



## Surreal

littlekitten8 said:


> Ooo I remembered another thing! The fact that he rarely brushed his teeth and then expected me to kiss him!! And when I was in labour he was asleep and I woke him up to say we had to go to the hospital immediately (had been contracting for about 36 hours at this point and was finally at a point where I could no longer cope and felt alot of pressure) and his only thought was 'I want a shower before we go anywhere cos I might not get chance for a while'!!!!!

Ugh, my ex didn't brush his teeth, either -- his teeth were practically rotting out of his face! I have no idea how I allowed myself to kiss him! :wacko: :sick:

He wanted a *shower*?? What a douche... like he cares, if he dun brush his teeth!


----------



## bobblebot

Personal hygiene is a big thingthe ....i hate dodgy teeth and bad breath....my ex had really bad BO and thought he was irresistable to women lol! he had bad breath with smoking pot so bad i had to stand back when he spoke.....hehe....i think you get over your ex when you deal with lonliness....i'm justrealising it is missing having someone around for hugs etc rather than missing anything about him.

I hated:
how football ame before anything and how he used to shout at tv
How in mid conversation he would answer phone then talk for ages and ignoreme.
Our son actually says answering his phone is daddy's job haha
How he became so lazy in bed!!!
His endless nagging
How even though he had never had kids before and was 8 years younger he thought he knew everything!
His secretiveness
How he used to hide in bathroom to smoke pot
How he wouldn't cometo bed with me instead staying up for hours on his laptop
The women i had to speak to to find out what a cheat he is
How he spoke....dis instead of this, dat instead of that, d instaed of the

He's now on a free dating site shagging around as usual....i couldn't imagine ever sleeping with him ever everagain......i'd be sared off what i would catch....he really is disgusting and dirty....feel sorry for the skanks he's with, they'remore stupid than him because the women know he just wants them for sex but they are the type that don't care just ause they want to sleep with a black guy or are naieve to believe he'llchange his ways and fall for them......


----------



## JNA

He is 17 and in the U.S. you are your parents property until 18. His mom hates the thought of us being together and does everything to keep us apart.


----------



## shiawase

littlekitten8 said:


> Ooo I remembered another thing! The fact that he rarely brushed his teeth and then expected me to kiss him!! And when I was in labour he was asleep and I woke him up to say we had to go to the hospital immediately (had been contracting for about 36 hours at this point and was finally at a point where I could no longer cope and felt alot of pressure) and his only thought was 'I want a shower before we go anywhere cos I might not get chance for a while'!!!!!

ewwww i hated that! The only time i could kiss him without feeling sick after was when i was drunk! FOB use to work in a chinese buffet place as head bar man and he'd get up and just do his hair no shower no brushing of the teeth! His boss told him one time to shower and spray next time he comes in lol 

So when your in labour he thinks its the right time to actually have a wash! He could of had one at the hospital, atleast then you didnt have to worry about unblocking the drains!


----------



## Mumof42009

Everything lol 
I hate how lazy he is, he comes here to see the kids and he treats them like his servants, make me a drink do this do that. Told the kids to tell him where to go!


----------



## wishuwerehere

wow, I don't have to suffer anything like as much shit as you ladies, well done for putting up with your FOBs!
I do however, fit it very annoying that he doesn't seem capable of cleaning or tidying anything...whenever Issy goes to his house and gets her clothes dirty he always gives them back wrapped up in a nappy sack...I always wash whatever she comes home in and give it back! 
Or if I send bottles with her he doesn't wash them. Once I left a bottle there for a week and I asked for it back and he went into the kitchen and washed it up :sick: I threw it away...or when I gave him calpol for her because she was poorly the box came back with the unwashed spoon in. 
And today when I was dropping her off he said 'I hoovered the stairs today for the first time since I lived here!' (about 6 months!) great, you want a round of freaking applause???
I sound really petty but it really bugs me!


----------



## littlekitten8

Surreal and shiawase - he was vile! He would shower about once every 3 days. He was a chef so he would come home reeking of fat and god knows what else, chuck his uniform on the floor of the shower room and then climb into bed and want sex. 

OMG I just remembered something else even worse!! He would never wake for the night feeds and one night I forced him to get up cos I couldn't physically do it again that night. 2 minutes later I called to him to see if he was ok...no answer so went into the nursery and he was asleep feeding James who was about to fall onto the floor!! I grabbed James and yelled at him to go the hell back to bed. He said he was fine and to go back to bed so I gave James back, couldn't sleep so again called to him, no answer so went back in and again he was asleep so I grabbed James and kicked him out back to bed. Never trusted him to do night feeds again! He wouldnt even pick James up out of the moses basket to pass to me after I had him when I had masses of stitches and was struggling to even sit. What an arse!


----------



## Rhio92

The fact that he thinks he knows EVERYTHING and doctors, etc are wrong... grrrr.

oooo.... Premature ejaculation :haha: He reckoned he didn't have it, but it was literally, 1, 2, 3, bang. Jeeeez thanks for my pleasure :blush:


----------



## Rhio92

got more :haha:
- he never ever ever text/rang me back, but when he was with me, he was never off the phone (petty i know)
- the lies
- the constant swearing
- he always thinks he's hard. eg. he works on abar, and he's like 'if anyone starts tonight i'll knock 'em out'. yes mate. you'll get flattened and lose your job.
- no maintenance
- the way he assumes e has rights about everything
- the fact that whenever i say something eg. connor in nursery, he'll say 'i dont want him in nursery, and as his dad, that means he cant go'. bollocks.



_sorry about the awful typing, i'm feeding connor _


----------



## bw1691

phwoarrr where can i start!...

-his aggresive behaviour
-no support or maintenance
-un grateful
-thinks he deserves all the rights of a supporting married father.
- thinks he's the dogs bo***cks 

thatll do for now eh?!


----------



## myasmumma

carolyn_s said:


> I could write a VERY long list...
> 
> the one thing he does that REALLY annoys me... is lick his fingers!! he says he does it because the skin is dry....it bugs me x

has he not heard of hand cream? :haha:


----------



## imaginary8x

My FOB didn't wash much... -.- around the time I got pregnant he didn't wash for a week and a half. -.- when he saw our daughter the 1st time could smell B.O and see his hair hadn't been washed in a long time. -.-


----------



## shiawase

imaginary8x said:


> My FOB didn't wash much... -.- around the time I got pregnant he didn't wash for a week and a half. -.- when he saw our daughter the 1st time could smell B.O and see his hair hadn't been washed in a long time. -.-

Seems we have a lot of smelly FOB's! Did any of you notice before? I didnt notice he stank like liams shitty nappies till i was pregnant and my smell senses were crazy i'd be non stop gagging and have to tell him it was my all day morning sickness haha


----------



## imaginary8x

Lol, I didn't notice how bad it was till then. o.o even his friends know how bad he is. >.<


----------



## Newdreemz

The fact that he would always rather text than talk on the phone. One day I just blacklisted him so he wouldn't have a choice. I just find it disrespectful. We are too old to be texting All the time! Like he was so busy! I'm so mad I put up with it for so long.


----------



## Rhio92

Newdreemz said:


> The fact that he would always rather text than talk on the phone. One day I just blacklisted him so he wouldn't have a choice. I just find it disrespectful. We are too old to be texting All the time! Like he was so busy! I'm so mad I put up with it for so long.

:hugs:
My FOB is like that too... We'll be talking on the phone, he puts the phone down, and then texts me :dohh: WTF. We're not little kids!

How come everyone's FOB has hygiene problems :haha: FOB never brushed his teeth, and I dunno how often he changed his boxers, because they stank! :sick:


----------



## rjb

just the fact he lies so much.
about little things even.
big stuff drives me insane of course.
but when he lies about little things it makes me feel like i'm not important enough to even vaguely know the turth


----------



## Rhio92

rjb said:


> just the fact he lies so much.
> about little things even.
> big stuff drives me insane of course.
> but when he lies about little things it makes me feel like i'm not important enough to even vaguely know the turth

:hugs: hun, know how that feels x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Annoying-
DSs dad: When he wants to act like the world perfect father but lie out of this rotten teeth while doing it. :growlmad:

DH: Right now? All the stupid questions and remarks about me leaving. Id leave his butt tomorrow if i could. :finger:


----------



## Surreal

Rhio92 said:


> oooo.... Premature ejaculation :haha: He reckoned he didn't have it, but it was literally, 1, 2, 3, bang. Jeeeez thanks for my pleasure :blush:


Mine was the opposite -- he either took forever, or couldn't at all! And what was worse, is I typically had to take care of myself! :wacko:

... Guess that's what happens when a man is into hardcore porn and jacking it like a drill. Man was sick *******.



littlekitten8 said:

> Surreal and shiawase - he was vile! He would shower about once every 3 days. He was a chef so he would come home reeking of fat and god knows what else, chuck his uniform on the floor of the shower room and then climb into bed and want sex.

My ex didn't bath for weeks on end, either. The last year or so, I begged and pleaded for him to shower, because he was so greasy and smelt bad. Half the time he just mockingly laughed at me, or made some stupid threat in order to get me to leave him alone.

... is it sad that I have two men I'm referring to? One was my ex-husband, other is LO's dad(First post, body builder). I learned quickly that going from an abusive relationship, into another? Usually results in another abusive relationship. *Facepalms*


----------



## Mummyplus3

Hmmm, 

Although there was loads of things in our relationship I think the most annoying thing now is that he lies!! I find he's blaming stuff on me even though we havent spoken in about 2 years - there's plenty of other people that hate him so why the need to make out like its just me I don't know lol!

Everytime I hear about a crash or accident in his area I have a little pray that its him :)


----------



## young-mummy

HIM
his family
his friends 
his life
his ex's
his lies
his verbal abuse
how he thinks hes a man slag and really tries to be one.
how he has got 2 girls preg in 9 months and now another girl claiming she may be preg with his baby
how he thinks his willy is huge and hes sooooooo good at sex. (hes really not)
he thinks hes a hunk and hes not..

and how ill always love him no matter what :(

rant over x


----------



## tinkerbellita

teal said:


> That he was able to just walk away from his child.
> (FOB has never met LO - not my choice)

Exactly the same. That;s the most annoying thing, that he just carries on like our LO doesn't exist.:cry:


----------



## teal

tinkerbellita said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> That he was able to just walk away from his child.
> (FOB has never met LO - not my choice)
> 
> Exactly the same. That;s the most annoying thing, that he just carries on like our LO doesn't exist.:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: xx


----------



## Mummyplus3

tinkerbellita said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> That he was able to just walk away from his child.
> (FOB has never met LO - not my choice)
> 
> Exactly the same. That;s the most annoying thing, that he just carries on like our LO doesn't exist.:cry:Click to expand...

Mine does this with E :hugs: He has another daughter and pretends he's this amazing parent etc... Eurgh :dohh: E is going to hate him when I have to tell her about him :nope:


----------



## jocelynmarie

Wow... Mine sound lame compared to this... I have a long list, but I'll keep it at the one that annoys me the most!!

His being more of a woman than I am... seriously, I don't want to hear about your feelings 20 hours a day. I'm the pregnant one with crazy hormones and lord he whines 20x more than I do!! The situation sucks big time, but I don't take it likely. Being a single parent is not what I wanted, but I'll be happier alone and a better mom with out having to keep up a charade of being in love with him when I'm completely not.


----------



## lal

How he turns every shi++y thing he does into my fault. How he still goes to college-age bars and picks up college-age girlfriends when he's 39. How he tells everyone how much he cares about me then treats me like something stuck to his shoe. How he is now permanently in my life, and gets exactly what he wants (to see his son as much as he wants to, to know that I'm not with anybody else, and to leave when our baby goes to bed and go out to the bars to pick up the next girlfriend). Oh, and his insane sense of entitlement. The lies, the lifestyle, the broken promises and the worry of my son being part of it all now.


----------



## Maybe1stBaby

His crass redneck sense of humor
How every joke must be sexual
How he loves Pee-Wee Herman
How he believes President Obama is not a US citizen
The fact that he's a Republican (I'm a hippie radical left-wing liberal Democrat)
I really do think he's a closet racist (or at the very least his family is, esp since he's kept us apart)
His stupid stories about his past (violence is condoned and celebrated, i.e. getting into bar fights, etc)
How his hair is so thin yet he treats it better than me
Those stupid Tommy Bahama Hawaiian shirts he wears every day
His man-boobs
How he doesn't brush his teeth
How he snores
How he's married to his Blackberry
How he ignores anything I say yet he talks nonstop
His sex addiction (which of course got me into this, haha)
The weird stuff he's into sexually
How he's addicted to making money yet he's the most frugal Scrooge ever
How everything is always about him
How he has sex w/ me even when i don't want to
How he has his minions cyber-stalk me
How according to him, he's never wrong
His threats and links to the mafia
How whenever I bring something about his behavior to his attention, he immediately denies what he has said or done, even if I have proof!
The fact that he's a sociopath, or at the very least a narcissist (alas, I'm not a therapist though)

Come to think of it, what DID I like about him?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I guess the main things that have totally just hurt me out of it all are..

Him walking away 16 weeks into the pregnancy next day getting with another girl
Finding out he cheated on me a year after he left me..
Not trusting me over other girls
Saying "Ill never do what my dad did to me to my child" .. 
Putting his new girlfriend before anyone
Saying "I want f-all to do with him, he does'nt need me will be better off without me"
Saying hes ignoring any contact or letters from csa or contact from me!
Getting his friend to find out things for him if mason looks like him or not :wacko:

So many more..
Basically hes a complete a-hole so immature and different to how he used to be weird how someone can be so excited/happy at a scan then leave you for someone else when your carrying there child! argh :grr:


----------



## MissRhead

Hes a fab farther but he really pisses me off how he tells me im doing things wrong. Im with LO 24-7 i know how to get him to sleep, feed him change him. He just thinks he knows how to do everything better lol!


----------



## lily123

Many many reasons why FOB annoys me!
1. that he won't pay for his daughter.
2. he stinks of B.O.


----------



## BeautifulD

Some of these are great!
My biggest bug bare with the father of my little ladies is the way he swans around like he's the best thing since sliced bread... on the plus side everyone just looks at him as if to say who the fook does he think he is?! lmao even my daughters have picked up on it and say he's embarrasing sometimes


----------



## jess11991

MommyGrim said:


> Ugh also the fact that whenever he comes to see Avalon (which is rare enough) he brings his bitchy girlfriend like she has a right to be there. :growlmad: And the one time I ask him to come without her, it's some big deal and she freaking spins out in my driveway. He see's her every weekend, if he doesn't drive to her, she drives to him, but he can't take time to see his daughter more than twice (if we're lucky) a month. :growlmad:

I feel the same way! SOB FOB thinks that his home wrecking whore has to be there and I say no... So he refuses to see his beautiful daughter because his old woman is a little hurt that she is not invited.


----------



## JessdueJan

The fact he thinks that I'm taking the piss because I asked him to have his son from 4pm on Saturday until 5pm on Sunday!!


----------



## whoops

Quite simply - his cowardice.

I didn't have a choice about telling my family I was having a baby so I did it immediately and dealt with the consequences and put up with the disappointment. It wasn't easy but I'm a fucking grown up and I dealt with it.

He, on the other hand, has spent the past year in terror that someone in his family will find out and every time he thinks of telling them, he chickens out.

Just grow a pair, FFS.

Oh, and the idiot set up standing order maintenance payments so that his name appears with each one. Like a knife in my heart every time I see my bank statement because his effing name is all over it.


----------



## Rhio92

The constant texts saying 'you're seeing someone arent you?' 'have you met someone yet?' 'ibet you're shagging about' 'how's the new guy?'
DO ONE!


----------



## Rhio92

Buuuuump as we have a few new people that may find this thread useful :haha:


----------



## Crumbsx

Ooh I like this thread, thanks for bumping it! :haha:

Oh gosh, where do I start:
- the fact he doesn't care about his daughter, nor do his family, yet they still come round to my house for a hour a week to.. Watch tv. Not even see her, then have the cheek to say he wants to take her to his.
- the way FOB tries to bully me, and tells me I'm going to die of cancer and leave my daughter then he'll get her, and he tells me I'm a crap mum and I'm horrible generally etc.

That is all, for now! Aha.


----------



## dustbunny

Oooo... I love a good rant about FOB...

1. The fact he wanted all the nice things but didn't want to contribute towards baby things [telling me "don't be so silly of course I will"] and then in the end didn't bother with even the nice things....then blamed me for not doing anything!

2. Sent me a nasty letter [followed by a card from his mum] and when I phoned for a truce went silent and haven't heard from him since.

3. When I first told him not coming to see me for a week! And then blaming me that my reaction to him being a loser was unjustified. I ended it shortly afterwards.

4. The fact that he updated fb with "its a girl" followed a couple days later by "OMG!!! Just got a photo published in NME MAGAZINE!!! WOOOOO!!!"... twat.

5. The fact he blames me for him being a waste of space loser, not going to interviews, not getting a job, not sorting his life out!!!

6. Saying I am out of line asking how he intends to support his daughter.

7. Trying to make me depressed again and either dependant on him or medication... my mother [a woman not to be messed with!!!] was not impressed!!! 

But he majorly shot himself in the foot after re-reading his bitchy letter... I "have chosen to raise the child alone"... as in without him... fine by me :D


----------



## Dezireey

1. He is a liar
2. He is a liar
3. He is a compulsive, delusional liar
4. He lies...a lot

That about covers most of his problems in life and the reason why he annoys the hell out of me.

oh and that he thinks he is an old fashioned, honourable 'man'. HA! I think I may pee myself laughing at that delusional perception of himself.:haha::haha:


----------



## Rhio92

It's been a while since I've ranted about dickshit :lol:
Well...
- He lies all the time. I can't believe a word that comes out of his mouth
- he is unable to take responsibility for anything
- he thinks calling someone names and putting them down is acceptable behaviour
- he blames me for his shitty little life (see 2nd point)
- he thinks he's amazing. He's not.
- He's weird looking
- He smells 
- He doesn't brush his teeth :sick:
- He's crap at sex
- His willy is abnormally big, which means that no woman can have sex without feeling extreme pain, thus not being pleasurable
- he's thick as 2 short planks
- his voice does my head in
- all he talks about is work
- he spends all his money on cars, which then get seized by the police. Money wasted.
- he doesn't understand that car insurance etc is his responsibility (again, see point 2)
- he thinks he's good looking. He's not.
- He thinks he's really hard. He's a wimp.
- He always goes on about how he's going to 'bang' someone :roll: 
- He swears in every sentence
- He's a twat
- He thinks he's exempt from having to pay maintenance
- He's a useless dad
- he bullies people (me, my little brother, his younger sister, his mum. Not his brother though, because his brother is bigger than him, and would put him in his place easily)
- He's illiterate
- He thinks he God's gift to women (if that's true, I'm asking God for the receipt to take him back)



Running out of things... Be back later when my brain is working. The reasons why he is a dickshit is never ending.

:dohh:


----------



## xSophieBx

The fact he breaths.


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Just him existing is enough to annoy me tbh.

But, been extremely annoyed the past week that he's living it up in Tenerife for two weeks while I've just finished baby shopping. 7 months of a constantly low bank balance while he's sunning it up for his birthday. I've always thought, I don't even care that he's not around. I can do it by myself and be fine, which I am. But it seriously irritates me that in 3 months he may able to just walk in and play the caring father to his son. While I've lived in my overdraft for 9 months.

He also has really big eyebrows. I dunno how he misses them in the mirror every day. Male or not, I would HAVE to pluck them if that was me.


----------



## 10.11.12

He doesn't pay child support 

He complains EVERY month about making her health insurance payments 

He didn't send Birthday or Christmas gifts this year..or even call 

He has started this entire new life with his fiancee and their baby and has forgotten about his other children. 

He is inconsiderate 

He hasn't once offered to take her for an afternoon or a weekend or asked for any time with her

He mistreats his parents and siblings who are the nicest people ever


----------



## Lemonflower

I could write a long list of everything he's done but I'll just sum him up in a few words.....

-Selfish
-Heartless
-Nasty
-Attention seeking
-Theif
-Lazy


----------



## Sophie1205

Hmm. That he didn't give me a PENNY out of his redundancy pay (£3,000) for Leo since he won't be paying CSA until he gets a new job.

The way he's so "hot and cold" all the time. I never know what kind of mood he will be in when he turns up to pick up or drop off Leo. Sometimes he's pretty happy and chatty which is how it should be because we get on now and have no issues. But sometimes he goes back to his quiet, quite rude, doesn't talk much ways. Pretty annoying.


----------



## MumToBe2012

Where do I begin?

- The fact that he uses girls
- The fact that he breaths
- The fact that he cares more about his 'job' as a mechanic and having sex than anything else
- The fact that he thinks he's a teenager still when he's 22
- The fact that he thinks he's god's gift to women
- The fact that he won't man up and tell his family about the baby
- The fact that he seems to have forgotten about the baby
- The fact that he tried to force me into having an abortion and then try and emotionally blackmail me into getting one
- The fact that he thought an acceptable way of treating a girl is by saying he 'owns them' and that they are 'his bitch'
- He cares more about his effing car than anything and it's a piece of trash anyway
- Hasn't offered to pay anything for the baby
- Hasn't asked about the baby
- Forcing me to tell his parents about the baby because he won't because I refuse to have my baby as some dirty little secret
- Thinks he's amazing at sex when he doesn't _do_ anything

And loads more can't stand the sight of him


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

The fact that...

He forgets everything that happened before we spilt & goes on about how we should be a family
He acts like every single thing that doesn't go his way is stopping him being a father
He thinks he has rights
He lords it up like superdad
He takes so long talking a job, its 5x as fast to do it my damn self
He treats my son like a second chance at fatherhood
He is so damn lazy! 
He stands around watching people struggle to do a job, & only offers to help when the hard bit is done. 
He is thick as 2 short planks. 

But most of all, & it is so petty on my part...

He calls Josh by his other son's name. 

It drives me up the wall & across the ceiling. They are 2 different children!!!!!!! To 2 totally different mothers! :grr:


----------

